# Frozen pipes



## EZflow (Dec 30, 2012)

What is the best and most effective way to thaw frozen water and heating lines. Lets exclude the thawing machine


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Torpedo heater.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

The way we used to do it before the hot shot thawing machine came out on larger pipe or frozen area`s we would use an arc welder on the lowest setting. It is very dangerous and you can also over heat the pipe melting solder joints.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

If the pipes are within a crawl space or basement, bring the space's
temperature well above freezing and wait.
Stay away from fuel burning space heaters in enclosed areas (carbon
monoxide).
Using a heat gun or hair dryer if you know that the ice is in a small area,
say three feet or less.
Turn the water off if possible to avoid being drenched/drowned
if the lines are already split (in the case of copper tubing).
If the above advice fails, purchase a thawing machine...


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Move to Florida, or Australia.......
Sorry couldn't resist:laughing:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I had a few frozen lines today. One was copper. I used my mapp torch. Another there were maintenance men so I located the lines for them and told them put in a space heater and cover the pipes with insulation. The 3rd was a condensate line and I told them to use a heater and it will thaw. What's the best way to thaw a plastic line. ? Particularly cpvc. It likes to shatter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## EZflow (Dec 30, 2012)

We're having a cold snap and have done 8 freeze ups in the last 2 days. I cut out 8 feet of frozen 1-1/2 abs from a kitchen drain. I could make a small fortune if I could get my hands on a thawing machine.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

EZflow said:


> We're having a cold snap and have done 8 freeze ups in the last 2 days. I cut out 8 feet of frozen 1-1/2 abs from a kitchen drain. I could make a small fortune if I could get my hands on a thawing machine.


If a drain line freezes up it has other problems than cold weather.:yes:


----------



## EZflow (Dec 30, 2012)

We re supported the line.


----------



## EZflow (Dec 30, 2012)

A pile of back grade on the line


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Just bought a hot shot 400. Cost $960!!! It had been sitting in my truck for a couple of weeks. I got to use it the other day thawing a 3/8 copper water main under mobile home. Yes I said 3/8! After I flipped the switch the line thawed in about 40 seconds! Love that machine. Money well spent.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*frozen pipes*

drain pipe dosent need to be clogged or back pitched to freeze
i did one years ago froze at the elbow below the k/s drain slow drip from the faucet a little gap in the sill plate a good breeze and over night it froze solid if cold air can get in look out had a water line freeze in a basement about 18 inches away from a window got a little draft and that was it caught it before it did any real damage


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

^ must be related to Revenge.:laughing:


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

One of the things I do not miss about living in the frozen north (Maine) 
I cant count the number of hours spent thawing frozen heat zones.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

drain surgeon said:


> One of the things I do not miss about living in the frozen north (Maine)
> I cant count the number of hours spent thawing frozen heat zones.


 So you have a 'hot shot' equipment for sale?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

drain surgeon said:


> One of the things I do not miss about living in the frozen north (Maine)
> I cant count the number of hours spent thawing frozen heat zones.


 It wasn't installed properly if the heating zone frozen.


----------

